
Language-Agnostic Sentence Representations - sahin-boydas
https://github.com/facebookresearch/LASER
======
vukka
Can somebody explain like I'm 5 what I might use this for?

~~~
neuronexmachina
I think one example would be if you wanted to train a text classification
system in one language, but also allow it to be useful for classifying text in
languages it wasn't trained on. If the language can be mapped to this
representation, it's a valid input.

------
giancarlostoro
Looks interesting, not sure why they went with Creative Commons as a license
though. It's "Attribution-NonCommercial 4.0 International" for those curious.

~~~
mehrdadn
I can't speak for this project, but I know I did similarly for one of my
projects simply because I wanted to encourage research use and discourage
commercial use. If people wanted to use it I thought it'd turn out better that
they reimplement it themselves. I'm thinking maybe it's similar here.

------
minimaxir
This is the repo for the FB post submitted a couple days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18970112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18970112)

------
Shorel
It seems to me they opened the source for the encoder but the decoder is not
included.

This means we can use it to index sentences in any language and calculate the
semantic distance between them, but we can't use it to implement an
alternative to Google Translator.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
The 'conlang' crowd are difficult - a verbless language:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kēlen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kēlen)

~~~
zapzupnz
I'm fascinated by the concept of a verbless language, but don't want to go to
the effort of learning a conlang to experience it. But taking English and
removing the verbs, substituting similar structures as in Kelen, wouldn't be
all that instructive; I'd spend more time aghast at how seemingly
incomprehensible the English is rather than the effect of the change to the
language. Difficult one.

(That said, if someone did decide to make some sort of Kelenglish, I'd love to
see it thrown into this framework!)

